# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Les doublages franais *$%# de sries trangres

## Rachel

J'ai recherch dans cette section si cela a dj t trait, mais apparemment non  ::): 

j'ai vu que beaucoup de doublages ne correspondent pas aux dialogues originaux.
Pour moi, la srie la plus maltraite est Ken le survivant  ::aie:: 



 ::ptdr::  


> Couteau de cuisine, couteau de salle  manger


Si vous en avez d'autre en tte  ::):  ?!

----------


## Rachel

bon, j'ai retrouv aussi des vieux superman et batman :

----------


## el_slapper

Mme quand le boulot est bien fait, il y a parfois des erreurs. Dans "Band Of Brothers", pourtant pas mal double, juste aprs le dbarquement, ils ont l'ordre d'attaquer une batterie de canons de 88mm. Aprs la bataille "ce n'tait pas des 88mm, c'tait des 105mm" est devenu "ils n'taient pas de la 88me, ils taient de la 105me[division]".

----------


## Barsy

En mme temps, Ken le survivant est tellement violent de base que les doublages ont t volontairement ddramatiss afin d'attnuer l'aspect sanguinaire de la srie. Ce procd a t utilis sur une grande partie des dessins anims de l'poque (Nicky Larson, Dragon Ball, Les Chevaliers du Zodiaque...) qui prsentaient plus ou moins le mme dfaut.

Aprs, ce problme varie d'une srie  l'autre. En France, il faut quand mme reconnatre que l'on est pas les plus  plaindre niveau doublage. Dans l'ensemble le travail est plutt bien fait. Cependant, rien ne remplacera la VO.

----------


## Deaf

A vrifier, j'avais entendu dire que le cas de Ken le survivant tait trs particulier :

L'quipe de doublage ne voulait pas doubler cette srie qu'ils trouvaient plus que risible. Aprs ngociations, ils ont accepts de le faire  condition de faire les dialogues qu'ils voulaient (d'o les dlires  rptition sur les couteaux). L'exportateur aurait t oblig d'accepter car sans a, il ne serait jamais pass  la TV en France.

Du coup, l'histoire que l'on peut suivre en franais n'a pas grand chose  voir avec l'originale, mais je crois qu'on ne rate pas grand chose.

A l'poque, il ne devait pas y avoir normment d'quipes de doublages vu qu'il s'agit effectivement des mmes que Nicky Larson (entre autres). Pour les autres sries, cela ne touchaient que les voix des mchants (assez ridicules) et certains dialogues jugs oss (n'oublions pas que Nicky est un gros pervers).

----------


## Rachel

> A vrifier, j'avais entendu dire que le cas de Ken le survivant tait trs particulier :
> 
> L'quipe de doublage ne voulait pas doubler cette srie qu'ils trouvaient plus que risible. Aprs ngociations, ils ont accepts de le faire  condition de faire les dialogues qu'ils voulaient (d'o les dlires  rptition sur les couteaux). L'exportateur aurait t oblig d'accepter car sans a, il ne serait jamais pass  la TV en France.
> 
> Du coup, l'histoire que l'on peut suivre en franais n'a pas grand chose  voir avec l'originale, mais je crois qu'on ne rate pas grand chose.
> 
> A l'poque, il ne devait pas y avoir normment d'quipes de doublages vu qu'il s'agit effectivement des mmes que Nicky Larson (entre autres). Pour les autres sries, cela ne touchaient que les voix des mchants (assez ridicules) et certains dialogues jugs oss (n'oublions pas que Nicky est un gros pervers).


Ah... Si Nicky Larson pouvait me donner l'adresse de ses restaurants vgtariens prfrs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Du coup, l'histoire que l'on peut suivre en franais n'a pas grand chose  voir avec l'originale, mais je crois qu'on ne rate pas grand chose.


Rsum d'un pisode :
Dans un monde pots-apocalyptique style Mad Max, Ken arrive dans un village de misreux. Les villageois se font racketter par une bande de punks locale. Ken va faire style "c'est pas guerre, demerdez-vous" mais il est accompagn d'une petite fille muette et d'un jeune garon qui vont se faire prendre en otage par les punks. Lorsque ceux-ci vont se pointer, Ken va les dfoncer. Le chef des punk, dernier survivant de la troupe, genre montagne de 5 mtres, va taper sur Ken qui va d'abord donner l'impression de perdre le combat. Puis il va soudain se mettre  hurler "tatatatatatatatata !!" en donnant plein de coup de poings et de pieds. Le chef des punk va se relever en disant "j'ai rien senti". Et l, Ken, tournant le dos au mec lui dit "tu est dj mort, mais tu ne le sais pas encore. J'ai donn des coups sur les points vitaux de ton corps et dans 8 secondes tes viscres vont exploser de l'intrieur". L, un compte  rebours de 8 secondes apparait sur l'cran  la fin duquel, le mchant se dforme puis explose en projetant sang, boyaux, cervelles et autres organes alentour. Enfin, les villageois, content, remercient Ken qui continue de faire la tronche et continue sa route avec ses acolytes.

Voil. Aprs, est-ce que ce dessin anim est adapt pour tre diffus  de jeunes enfants, chacun est juge.

----------


## tigunn

@Barsy: ouahh, a  l'air si bien !  ::ccool:: 
Enfin pour Ken, Nikky Larson, en fait les mangas seinen de l'poque Doroth ont t censur et doubl pour passer  la tv franaise de l'poque.

----------


## Glutinus

> Puis il va soudain se mettre  hurler "tatatatatatatatata !!" en donnant plein de coup de poings et de pieds.


1/ je crois mme que c'tait plus vicieux, c'tait des coups d'index !

2/ c'est les mme tatatatata que dans ta signature ?  ::aie::  (je prviens tout de suite que je plaisante, je sais d'o viennent tes tatata!!!)



Au passage, ce qui me choquait tait la francisation des noms (Lucille Amour & Rock n' Roll, Olive et Tom, Jeanne et Serge) et la rcriture de gnriques. A part quelques exceptions, tous taient refaits au synth alors que la plupart des gnriques originaux taient tout simplement des tueries (cf Saint Seiya, Captain Tsubasa, Gavan). Par contre il a exist des gnriques proches de l'original (Choudenshi Bioman il me semble, ou Goldorak... pour juste certaines diffusions des annes 80).

----------


## Lyche

> 1/ je crois mme que c'tait plus vicieux, c'tait des coups d'index !
> 
> 2/ c'est les mme tatatatata que dans ta signature ?  (je prviens tout de suite que je plaisante, je sais d'o viennent tes tatata!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Au passage, ce qui me choquait tait la francisation des noms (Lucille Amour & Rock n' Roll, Olive et Tom, Jeanne et Serge) et la rcriture de gnriques. A part quelques exceptions, tous taient refaits au synth alors que la plupart des gnriques originaux taient tout simplement des tueries (cf Saint Seiya, Captain Tsubasa, Gavan). Par contre il a exist des gnriques proches de l'original (Choudenshi Bioman il me semble, ou Goldorak... pour juste certaines diffusions des annes 80).



je ne dirais pas plus que a

----------


## icsor

Perso, pour Ken (et je vais me faire des ennemis), je prfre la version franaise  la VO.

Pourquoi? Simplement car la version franaise est tellement risible (jeu de mot pourri ds qu'ils peuvent, voir mme quand personne ne parle ...) que le cot dcal me plait. (aprs pour avoir lu une partie des manga papier, je reconnais ne pas tre fan de Ken)

----------


## Glutinus

Plus rcemment, j'avais vu des pisodes de Naruto sur Game One. Si les textes semblaient coller avec ce qui se passait dans mes souvenirs, c'tait les voix qui taient risibles, ainsi que l'intonation. Naruto avait un accs asiatique forc, un peu comme gamin tu pinces ton nez et hache tes mots.

Idem, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir un pisode de One Piece. Luffy, qui dans la version originale a une voix de dbile, parlait d'un air extrmement srieux (mme si  ce moment prcis il tait trs srieux... l a le faisait pas). On avait d'ailleurs l'impression que c'tait le mme doubleur pour Luffy, Zoro et Sanji.

----------


## Invit

Pareil avec les teletubbies. C'est vraiment trs mal doubl.

----------


## math_lab

> Pareil avec les teletubbies. C'est vraiment trs mal doubl.


Oui, le manque de synchro entre le mouvement des lvres et la voix est trs gnante sur la version Francaise.  ::P: 
Perso je regarde plus que la version originale (sans les sous-titres parce que je suis un bad-ass).

----------


## Barsy

> c'est les mme tatatatata que dans ta signature ? (je prviens tout de suite que je plaisante, je sais d'o viennent tes tatata!!!)


C'est parce qu'en fait, Ken chante le gnrique de MacGyver quand il donne ses coups. Il a russi  retenir les paroles, il ne lui manque plus que l'air.  ::P:

----------


## mcvovol

Je me m'y connais pas trop en doublage mais pour moi j'ai ete choqu en regardant Lost en vo puis en vf (histoire de faire la diffrence...)

Certain personnage on une voix qui ne va pas du tout avec eux. 

Enfin bon je mcarte peut tre un peu du sujet non ?

----------


## Rachel

> Je me m'y connais pas trop en doublage mais pour moi j'ai ete choqu en regardant Lost en vo puis en vf (histoire de faire la diffrence...)
> 
> Certain personnage on une voix qui ne va pas du tout avec eux. 
> 
> Enfin bon je mcarte peut tre un peu du sujet non ?


oui et non  ::?:  . c'est vrai que la voix originale de Hugo est diffrente de la vf.
par contre les doublages franais respectent le script original  (enfin je crois)

----------


## mcvovol

> oui et non  . c'est vrai que la voix originale de Hugo est diffrente de la vf.
> par contre les doublages franais respectent le script original  (enfin je crois)


Bonsoir, 

la voix de Said est juste mal choisie  ::):  

En vo, c'est une voix d'arabe qui parle anglais alors que la VF laisse comprendre une voix type occidentale si mes souvenirs sont bon  :;):

----------


## Rachel

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> la voix de Said est juste mal choisie  
> 
> En vo, c'est une voix d'arabe qui parle anglais alors que la VF laisse comprendre une voix type occidentale si mes souvenirs sont bon


c'est vrai que le personnage est sens tre irakien (bien que l'acteur soit indien)

----------


## AlexRNL

> oui et non  . c'est vrai que la voix originale de Hugo est diffrente de la vf.
> par contre les doublages franais respectent le script original  (enfin je crois)


Nope, le Franais devient de l'Allemand dans l'adaptation. C'est assez ridicule quand tu entends la voix de la radio en Franais et que tout les persos disent que c'est de l'Allemand  ::aie::

----------


## Ble4Ch

rotrevep : oui c'est vrai. Mais c'est gnralis, on peut aussi bien parler de Rajesh dans Big Bang Theory, un indien migrant aux US (donc parlant anglais avec un accent du feu de dieu^^).
En VF, en plus des blagues rates, des non-sens et des calembours non respects (bon ok pas facile pour les calembours^^), Raj a une voix de parisien : monotone. C'est triste !!
C'est le seul exemple en tte, mais toutes les sries sont plus ou moins du mme calibre niveau tranger...

Je mate Friends en VO en ce moment (presque fini la saison 5), et c'est dingue comme la srie est d'un autre niveau (dj plus qu'excellente en VF, que j'ai mat remat jusqu' puisement). Les calembours qui deviennent des non-sens ou des phrases inutiles, la force de conviction des acteurs non ressentie en VF, des changements de scripts parfois Oo...

Futurama, Fringe, Dexter, LOST, Mon Oncle Charlie, How I Met Your Mother, Scrubs, CSI... On peut en citer des sries o la VF est bien moins bonne que la VO, par contre le contraire est plus compliqu  trouver... Les simpsons ? Enfin, quand Mr Krusty/Bart tait encore au micro (RIP).

PS : par contre je vois mal, malgr tous les bienfaits que cela apporte, ma chre maman ou mme mon frre, qui ne comprennent pas 4 mots en anglais, regarder une srie ou un film en VOST.. Lire pendant 20/40minutes sans voir l'action  l'cran, c'est pas top non plus :/

PS2 : une VO tant constitue des voix des acteurs au moment de leur prestation, ou au pire remasterises ensuite, mais le fait est qu'il y a forcment plus de force dans cette voix que dans celle de n'importe quel doubleur dans son studio devant un cran... D'o le contre-exemple des Simpsons, les voix n'tant qu'enregistres en studio, la VF peut tre mieux.

----------


## Glutinus

> Futurama, Fringe, Dexter, LOST, Mon Oncle Charlie, How I Met Your Mother, Scrubs, CSI...


Ce qui est flagrant dans HIMYM, c'est lorsqu'un personnage rpte ce que dit Robin. En fait ils imitent souvent son accent canadien, imperceptible pour les Europens.

----------


## AlexRNL

> Ce qui est flagrant dans HIMYM, c'est lorsqu'un personnage rpte ce que dit Robin. En fait ils imitent souvent son accent canadien, imperceptible pour les Europens.


Comme dans TBBT avec Raj et l'absence flagrante d'accent Indien en VF ...  ::cfou::

----------

